# Flask order from OI



## ehanes7612 (Jun 20, 2011)

So, after waiting three months for these to get big enough (in the lab) , i will be receiving these flasks on wednesday 
i should be happy with brachy's for awhile 
Paph. bellatulum x sib ('NT' x album 'Pun') Tannaci breeding
Paph. malipoense x sib ('Sear's Tower' x 'Dark Storm')
Paph. concolor 1/2 album x sib ('Semi-album' x 'Half & Half')
Paph. henryanum x sib ('Jumbo' x 'Chocolate Mousse')
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister')
Paph. bellatulum x sib ('New Red Moon' x 'Dark Force')
Paph. delenatii var. album x sib ('White Knight' x 'Sleeping Beauty')
Paph. niveum x sib ('New Dimension' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. conco-bellatulum x sib ('Half Dome' x 'DDD') Tannaci breeding
Paph. Otogozen var. alba 'Moonrise' x S. Gratrix var. alba 'Blanco' tannaci breeding
Paph. S. Gratrix var. alba x sib ('Creamy' x 'Blanco')Tannnaci breeding
Paph. S. Gratrix 'Bleedout' x Conco Lucia 'Imagine' Tannnaci breeding
Paph. ((bellatulum x Sierra Lace) x bellatulum) x sib ('Red Moon' x 'Dark Force')
Paph. conco-bellatulum x sib ('Double Strike' x 'Huge Spots')
Paph. (Double Trix x bellatulum) 'Gigantic' x Tokyo Black Knight 'Red Moon' JC/AOS
Paph. venustum x sib ('New Wave' x 'Fox Catcher' FCC/AOS)


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 20, 2011)

I should say!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Ed. I can only wish that I could grow from flask as good as some of my fellow slipper talk members. I looked long and hard at that niveum cross. Good luck with all your new babies.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Congratulations Ed. I can only wish that I could grow from flask as good as some of my fellow slipper talk members. I looked long and hard at that niveum cross. Good luck with all your new babies.



not a big fan of niveum...but these have me excited


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2011)

wow that is a massive haul...eager to see pics once they are all potted up!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2011)

That is going to be a lot of work!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> That is going to be a lot of work!



i have learned just to pop them out and put them, agar intact, in the pot ..doesnt take long...i dont have patience for separating them out anymore and with brachys and parvis...its best not


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2011)

And who says the economy is in a sump!


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i have learned just to pop them out and put them, agar intact, in the pot ..doesnt take long...i dont have patience for separating them out anymore and with brachys and parvis...its best not



Nice list! What fun to get all these!:clap:
That's how I deflask and compot as well. I can pot up about 15 to 20 flasks in an hour using this method.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 21, 2011)

nice haul! :drool:

Just be aware that Paph venustum will be hard to separate into individual seedlings!

Paphman910


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> nice haul! :drool:
> 
> Just be aware that Paph venustum will be hard to separate into individual seedlings!
> 
> Paphman910



along with the brachys and parvis...i just let them grow out in a clump, repot them every four months, kind of nudge them away from each other. its a really slow process but better than trying to separate them completely


----------



## chrismende (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! What a great group I have the Otogozens growing now in my greenhouse, and have thought of getting that venustum grex from Sam, too.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 21, 2011)

Justin said:


> wow that is a massive haul...eager to see pics once they are all potted up!





SlipperKing said:


> And who says the economy is in a slump!


:clap: :rollhappy: :clap: :rollhappy: :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2011)

This must be quite a big number of seedlings...wow!!! Nice variety too!

I hope you have the space to accomodate them... oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> This must be quite a big number of seedlings...wow!!! Nice variety too!
> 
> I hope you have the space to accomodate them... oke:



just built a greenhouse


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing a picture of the flasks when they arrive.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 23, 2011)

all potted up..took about 30 minutes...separated the bellatulum alba becuase the roots were small and the plantlets just fell out


----------



## Pete (Jun 23, 2011)

oh my god. i wish i could afford to spend that much money on flasks.wow.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my..!!! :drool: :drool: You're gonna be a super-dad...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pete said:


> oh my god. i wish i could afford to spend that much money on flasks.wow.



me too


----------



## Justin (Jun 23, 2011)

they look really strong and healthy. congrats.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 23, 2011)

Ed, those do look like they are fairly large coming out of flask. Not that you need it but Good Luck to you.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 23, 2011)

Look at them all!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 23, 2011)

They look healthy!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> Paph. bellatulum x sib ('NT' x album 'Pun') Tannaci breeding
> Paph. concolor 1/2 album x sib ('Semi-album' x 'Half & Half')
> Paph. bellatulum x sib ('New Red Moon' x 'Dark Force')
> Paph. delenatii var. album x sib ('White Knight' x 'Sleeping Beauty')
> ...




One of each please!


----------

